# hello pigeon lovers



## fancy_pigeon200 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello ever one ............ I am janseen from jamaica.......... and I just found 

this forum.... I am a natural born pigeon lover...I have 18 different breeds of 

fancy pigeons.......... plus I am developing a new breed out here in 

jamaica....I love all types of birds but pigeons are my favourite....... I all so 

raise budgies , cockatiels , lovebirds , finches , doves , ringneck parakeets 

and a few other birds

I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO HERE FROM YOU ALL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Welcome Janseen............don't suppose you have a web site or pictures posted anywhere? Cause we all LOVE pictures........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk

Please browse around and look at the various forums we have and lots of information.

If you have any questions you haven't found an answer for please don't heitate to ask.

Looking forward to hear more about your birds and some pictures please.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Welcome to our wonderful forum Janseen. It is great to have you here!


----------



## fancy_pigeon200 (Jul 20, 2006)

thank guys for the warm welcome looking forward to talking to you all.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk.
We're glad to have you here.
We would love to see your birds, do you have any pics?

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Janseen and welcome! I visited your site and enjoyed your beautiful birds: http://janseenie.tripod.com/

Terry


----------



## fancy_pigeon200 (Jul 20, 2006)

here are a few pics.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those are great pics and absolutely gorgeous birds you have there.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great website too.

Reti


----------



## fancy_pigeon200 (Jul 20, 2006)

I AM STILL WORKING ON MY WEB SITE AND HAVE A LOT OF PICTURES. OF MY BIRDS BUT MY SCANNER BREAK DOWN AND I AM GOING TO GET A DEGITAL CAMERA...... I HAVE OVER 300 BIRDS........ AND STILL LOOKING TO ADD A FEW MORE FANCY PIGEONS TO MY COLLECTION
    :


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, how long does it take you every day to care for them 

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Your pygmy pouter is just fascinating.


----------



## fancy_pigeon200 (Jul 20, 2006)

between the pigeons and the exotic birds it take between 2- 4 hours in the morning to look after them aLL AND ON WEEKENDS I SPEND A LOT OF TIME WITH THEM........... ITS ALMOST LIKE A FULL TIME JOB,............ AFTER THE BREEDING SEASON I DO SELL SOME OF THE BIRDS TO OTHER BREEDERS.......... AND SOMETIME DURING YEAR I WILL SUPPLY ONE OR TWO PET SHOPS SO THE NUMBER DO COME DOWN AND I GET A BREAK NOW AND THEN ........... BUT OVERALL I JUST LOVE TAKING CARE OF MY BIRDS....


----------

